# removable/reusable window coverings for winter on summer cottage



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Storm windows. Interior or exterior. Buy some or make your own.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Shutters would give you the best protection/value. Why are you opposed to them?
Next best would be exterior storm windows. Not sure why you are trying to protect the inside trim,...but that goes back to the shutters I think..


----------



## michigan girl (Sep 10, 2011)

Cottage is co-owned and some owners (relatives) feel adamant about keeping the cottage as-is: no new windows. It is considered "historic". Cost is a factor as we have many other casualties to contend with. This is a true summer cottage: unheated, well water, 50 yr old septic field. I am currently the only owner concerned about the windows because I am the only one looking closely at them. The time involved in maintenance of 26 windows that saw their last attention 15 years ago is mind blowing when it is only usable from June to September. I can't believe the only two options are cheap, disposable plastic on one end and $$$shutters on the other. I will find a way:thumbsup: I always do Thank you though for your advice. Coming from Maine you get how harsh winters can be !


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Interior storm is probably your best bet from a historic implication standpoint.

Exterior storm will help protect the sills and exterior surface of the window.


----------



## michigan girl (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks from washington ! Having never made exterior storms I will research on...but I will share that there are vinyl coated fabrics out there (mytarp.com). My idea was to make shades from that, hung through grommets on hooks at top, with sides enclosed in vertical vinyl channel strips (mobilehomepartsstore.com). I was going to leave bottoms open below sill for drainage. Channel strips can be nailed to or outside frame and are frosted/clear. I just have to find a way to attach whatever I make to the cottage and be removable in spring. Siding is shingle shake cedar and frames only project about 3/4". tricky little project.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Painted plywood cut to fit the opening and some of those wing shaped latches?


----------



## michigan girl (Sep 10, 2011)

wing shaped latches...wing nuts ? Gave me an idea ! Cedar frames to fit around upper and lower sills and sides of window frame...attached to sills using fixed bolts through sills upper and lower...holes in frames to accept bolts...washers/wing-nuts...now for the inner material...vinyl laminated canvas, or exterior grade/painted plywood...easy to install/take down...now where to store the buggers in summer ? eegads this is getting muy dificiler by the minute. : ) bad spanish. I know there are other creative, handy DIY ers out there...I made some very cool steps from our beach down 36" over boulders into the lake this summer: platform, step, platform all "hook" together in 3 pieces that come apart to be stored in winter. A monkey could put it back in the water next summer. The goal was to NOT be stepping on boulders to get into water...'old' folks and pregnant daughter-in-law. Necessity IS the mother of invention! the thing with plywood is MORE MAINTENANCE ! boo hiss. back to my drawing board. gotta love inventing : )


----------

